# lantern restoration



## tftfan (Sep 2, 2011)

Talked to my dad, he has a little exp. in restoring old items. Dont try to clean it in a day !! Advice was soak the lantern in water and soda water for a while, change out every few days. So we did this and you can see the gunk drop off in the bucket. NICE Thats what we are doing, can see the diff. already. Will post progress pics as we go. Far as the globe...we aint gonna play catch with it... should be ok . maybe repair....maybe not.  Any more input is always appreciated !!!   Thanks


----------



## tftfan (Sep 2, 2011)

Looks like the globe fits this lantern, but Melissa pulled another lantern out that day.... it was way gone, fell apart in our hands, so... Cant wait to get back to that area for more searching. But we work so much the next few days,...yuk


----------



## tftfan (Sep 2, 2011)

Thats it for now... Thanks


----------



## TJSJHART (Sep 2, 2011)

all i can input in this adventure is wish you a lot of luck,, with the repair of the globe and finding the base that would complete the lantern . but i don't think lighting it would be a good idea  ... GOOD LUCK


----------



## kwalker (Sep 3, 2011)

Looks like it's coming out pretty good! Your best bet certainly was the soda water. Something that fragile would probably fall apart in a chemical bath so it looks like you did good. Can't wait to see the final product! Looks really awesome especially the globe too. It's amazing how you were able to find one to match the lantern.


----------

